# Discord integration



## MajorGaming (Sep 15, 2018)

Allow the ability to connect Discord and have it let you have discord be a separate audio track so it can be louder than games ( and i know you can just change yourself but some people would like it built in.. And also the ability to announce When your streaming and maybe even display a small discord window within the U.I of OBS Studio to see a discord servers.


----------



## Tarumes (Sep 15, 2018)

multiple audio tracks are possible by simply switching to another output device for discord and the overlay is already there
https://streamkit.discordapp.com/overlay


----------



## DoctorCoder (Apr 26, 2021)

These integrations mentioned here can indeed be achieved with the streamkit and programs like voicemeeter Banana.

Although some features I would like to see included, althought this would probably need both Discord and OBS to work together ,is 3 things:

 A way to have your Discord Call be added as a source, with only the part of the screen featuring the call
All the black backgrounds transparent so it ends up shining through your obs background.
For the streamer to select an image that when the camera's are on, can be used as a border (similarly like how some streamers have a frame, this would allow the streamer to give borders to his participants, fitting the aesthetic of the stream.
I believe this could lead to new imaginative ways in this new world to create for instance talkshow-like experiences, and overall better integrate multi person streams/videos.

Personally, I know of someone who duostreams with the same person, getting with his partner in a call, cropping everything but the camera from an application source, in theory this could be a solution, were it not that:

Streams featuring more people will consume considerably more resources because every person would need his own source.
When streaming with a variable amount of people, adding a new source and cropping would need to happen everytime someone joins or leaves.
I believe this to be possible, as Discord and OBS already have a tight integration allowing features like Streamer mode, where certain parts of info are hidden on stream.


----------

